

Killing Windows XP Wastes Billions - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2454844,00.asp

======
adamnemecek
Armchair expert says something naive and unrealistic, more news at 11.

------
leggo2m
"At least half of the XP users would take the deal."

Wait, what? Where did he come up with that estimate?

~~~
pistle
There was him and this other guy he was talking to who still have XP, and he
was, like, "I'd pay that."

The other guy was, like, "I can't even afford a chromebook. How am I going to
afford a subscription. I wouldn't."

Then the OP was, like, type-type-type-type... "At least half..."

------
jtokoph
I'm willing to bet a large number of XP users stole the OS in the first place
and would not be paying Microsoft for support. Not that providing them support
would matter anyway.

As for the people that did pay for it...they probably don't have the budget to
upgrade, let alone pay for support.

~~~
ams6110
I think you're half right. I'd bet most XP users are using XP because it's the
OS their computer came with. I do agree with you that most of them would not
pay even $1/month for continued support.

------
emersonrsantos
John C. Dvorak complaining about Microsoft? Don't waste our time.

------
ElongatedTowel
It's pretty simple. Give everyone who's still using Windows XP a stick of 4 GB
DDR2 memory. They will then proceed to pirate Windows 7.

~~~
happycube
LOL. But there are, regrettably, a lot of DDR1 P4's still out there, guzzling
power.

------
waylonrobert
Par for the course for John C. Dvorak. He's a very smart man but half the time
I think he writes things like this to stir the pot.

------
Cless
I haven't finished the article yet, but so far:

> Microsoft XP

Haha!

> Microsoft is dumb

Haha! I guess so. :)

~~~
w1ntermute
To be fair, the author probably hasn't used a PC in years.

------
Cless
I think that Microsoft would make more money if those "500 million!" XP users
woke up one day, realized their 10-year-old XP tower no turns on, and were
forced into buying a newer PC.

Problem is, this is not a great time for that. Should have waited for Windows
9 to be released. ):

------
pistle
You think people still using XP are a decent target for fleecing? Bro, do you
even Herbalife?

------
6d0debc071
_These folks, according to a variety of reports, include many banks and most
of the ATM networks. Smart corporate money knows that if you have something
that works great for a single application you do not swap it out. You run it
until something comes along that would save you enormous amounts of money.
This is not happening with banking software._

\--------------

$1 a month.

5 years and you've bought W7.

End of extended support for XP is 2014

End of Extended support for W8 is 2023 (W7 is 2020)

14 + 5 = 19

Hmmmm. I know basic maths is rumoured to be difficult, but somehow I don't
think banks are _that_ stupid.

Even if the 2014 EOL applied to WXP embedded. Which, IIRC, it doesn't.

~~~
ableal
The Register has a piece at
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/12/windows_xp_atms/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/12/windows_xp_atms/)
, where they report this:

 _" NCR – which supplies 60 per cent of the UK’s cash points – believes 95 per
cent of Britain’s ATMs are today still running Windows XP with less than a
month to go.

NCR told The Reg it has been working with Microsoft for nearly three years
through workshops and sales camps to persuade banks to upgrade their ATMs."_

Then they go into costs, etc., including _" Microsoft is charging users who
want extended support for custom agreements $200 per PC in the first year of a
contract, $400 in year two and $800 for year three."_

So it seems that Microsoft _is_ selling support, just not to the public in
general, and rather more expensive than John Dvorak suggested.

~~~
6d0debc071
Ouch, right in the faith in humanity >_<

Thanks for the info though :)

